# mercedarius-ev.de    "  taschen der firma longchamp "



## elisabeth1401 (29 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
kennt jemand diese Firma bzw. deren Masche ?
Anscheinend bin ich beim Kauf einer Longchamp Tasche einer betrügerischen Internetseite aus China auf dem Leim gegangen. Es gibt keine Nachrichten bzw. Antworten auf Fragen, der Status der Sendung ist immer noch  " dispached " , also versandbereit seit dem 11.8.16. Auf mails wird nicht geantwortet. Zeitweise war die Seite nicht zu erreichen, im Netz verschwunden. Geld ist durch Visa abgebucht, aber nichts geschieht. Die Originalfirma Longchamp hat diese Firma nicht autorisiert ihre Taschen zu verkaufen, vermutet Betrug bzw. minderwertige Lieferung von Taschen wenn sie denn überhaupt geliefert werden. 
Ich habe meine Kreditkarte sperren lassen, werde jetzt wohl den Betrag über eine Umsatzbeanstandung versuchen zurückzubekommen und eine Anzeige bei der Polizei stellen. 
Ich hoffe, damit alles getan zu haben  frage mich aber wie ich andere Käufer vor dieser Firma warnen kann. 

Elisabeth


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2016)

elisabeth1401 schrieb:


> Anscheinend bin ich beim Kauf einer Longchamp Tasche einer betrügerischen Internetseite aus China auf dem Leim gegangen.


Die Seite ist bei Denic in Deutschland registriert. Gewerbliche  Seiten   ohne  Impressum wie diese sind grundsätzlich zu meiden. 
Der angebliche Domaininhaber Torsten  Winkel und  angebliche Wohnsitz _Oldesloer_ Strasse _16_ _98545 Schwarza_ sind  Google  nicht bekannt.


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2016)

elisabeth1401 schrieb:


> ....eine Anzeige bei der Polizei stellen...


Gegen einen chinesischen Händler, der sein Biz nicht gebacken bekommt? Lass den Unsinn!


----------



## Goblin (31 August 2016)

Spätestens wenn ich nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen kann würden bei alle Alarmglocken gehen...


----------



## elisabeth1401 (31 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,  vielen Dank für eure Hinweise und Antworten. Gestern kam doch tatsächlich eine Tasche an ! Ob sie jetzt Echt oder echt Nachgemacht ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Somit hat sich erstmal ein weiteres Vorgehen erledigt. Frage mich jetzt nur ob ich diesen Thread hier löschen muss um nicht nachher von der " Firma " eine Klage am Hals zu haben ???? !!!

Elisabeth


----------



## klausp (31 August 2016)

elisabeth1401 schrieb:


> Ob sie jetzt Echt oder echt Nachgemacht ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Somit hat sich erstmal ein weiteres Vorgehen erledigt. Frage mich jetzt nur ob ich diesen Thread hier löschen muss um nicht nachher von der " Firma " eine Klage am Hals zu haben ???? !!!
> 
> Elisabeth



Hier stehen Informationen, woran man Longchamp-Taschen erkennen kann :

http://www.originalo.de/faelschungen-erkennen/le-pliage/

Am besten erkennt man ein Original oder Fake über den Preis.


----------



## Ulli-01 (13 Mai 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Seite ist bei Denic in Deutschland registriert. Gewerbliche  Seiten   ohne  Impressum wie diese sind grundsätzlich zu meiden.
> Der angebliche Domaininhaber Torsten  Winkel und  angebliche Wohnsitz _Oldesloer_ Strasse _16_ _98545 Schwarza_ sind  Google  nicht bekannt.


PLZ gibt es nicht und Schwarza liegt bei Suhl in Ostdeutschland.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Mai 2019)

Sorry, da mein Haus dort wohnt - Schwarza ist ein OT von Rudolstadt. Die PLZ 98545 ist slowakisch aber ähnlich denen dort in Thüringen.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2019)

Die Adresse und der Typ sind nur 








						Essentiel-mobile: Doudoune Canada Goose,Canada Goose Pas Cher,Canada Goose France
					

Doudoune Canada Goose et Parkas Canada Goose pour homme / Revendeur Officiel de la célèbre marque de doudounes fabriquées au Canada Goose France.Votre parka,dou




					w3advisor.com
				











						Scamadviser.com | check a website for risk | check if fraudulent | website trust reviews |check website is fake or a scam
					

Check if a website is a scam website or a legit website. Scamadviser helps identify if a webshop is fraudulent or infected with malware, or conducts phishing, fraud, scam and spam activities. Use our free trust and site review checker.




					www.scamadviser.com
				



bekannt 
ist  immer noch aktiv:


> Analysis of mercedarius-ev.de
> This site is using an anonymous service - which prevents us from identifying the site owner. This can sometimes be just so that the owner does not receive spam, but be aware that many scam sites use this as a method to hide their identify. If this is an ecommerce site - we would suggest you confirm the business address with the website owners.
> Free email addresses have been used in the setup of this website. This is not necesarily worrying, depending on the site. For online shops, this can be a sign that the site has some risk
> Last updated: 13-05-2019


----------

